# Poutine (orthographe)



## Cracker Jack

Je me demande pourquoi même les médias écrivent le nom de ce chef d'état russe comme ça. C'est mon opinion et je ne veux pas l'enfoncer aux autres, mais je crois qu'il faut respecter l'orthographe des noms. 

Notre nom est la représentation la plus importante de notre identité avec laquelle personne n'a le droit à jouer. Par contre, le nom de Roland Garros est conservé en matière d'orthographe ainsi que phonétiquement. Y-a-t-il une explication pour ça?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## itka

Je pense que dans chaque pays, on transcrit les noms propres de la manière la plus proche phonétiquement dans la langue du pays... Poutine, s'écrit "Putin" dans certaines langues (anglais ? Italien ?) ... En français, ce serait pour le moins bizarre !  Quant à l'écrire en russe... il nous faudrait connaître l'alphabet cyrillique, non ?
Pour mémoire, en français, on écrivait :
Khroutchev, Gorbatchev, Lénine, Staline... il ne s'agit sûrement pas de l'orthographe originale ! mais il faut essayer de transcrire ces noms de la façon la plus proche de l'origine...


----------



## konungursvia

En russe, il s'agit d'un tout autre alphabet, alors.... qui peut dire quelle orthographe en lettres romaines est la bonne? Votre question est donc fausse.


----------



## Drechuin

En effet, écrire Путин rendrait la lecture un peu difficile.


----------



## Outsider

"Poutin" se ressemblerait trop à "P*tain" !  

Enfin, c'est traditionnel de rendre la terminaison _-in_ des noms russes comme _-ine_ en français, ajoutant an "e" muet pour signaler qu'il faut ne pas nasaliser la voyelle "i".


----------



## itka

Outsider said:


> "Poutin" se ressemblerait trop à "P*tain" !
> 
> Je ne crois pas qu'on aille chercher des raisons comme celle-là. Tout simplement le u en français ne se prononce pas [ou] comme vous savez et pour le -ine, tu donnes toi-même l'explication ci-dessous :
> 
> Enfin, c'est traditionnel de rendre la terminaison _-in_ des noms russes comme _-ine_ en français, ajoutant an "e" muet pour signaler qu'il faut ne pas nasaliser la voyelle "i".



 J'ai écrit plus haut : Lénine, Staline, et j'ajoute : Eltsine, Soljenitsine, Pouchkine, etc...


----------



## Drechuin

Existe t'il des lignes de conduites officielles pour la "romanisation" des noms russes en français?

J'ai déjà rencontré des Prokovieff et des Prokofiev, tout cela désignant une seule et même personne (le compositeur de Pierre et le loup). Je me demandais si une orthographe était à favoriser.


----------



## Outsider

itka said:


> Quant à l'écrire en russe... il nous faudrait connaître l'alphabet cyrillique, non ?


Drechuin a écrit le nom en cyrillique. Le mot a seulement 5 lettres en russe, pas 7. Les deux dernières lettres correspondent a un "I" et à un "N" latins.



			
				Drechuin said:
			
		

> Existe t'il des lignes de conduites officielles pour la "romanisation" des noms russes en français?


Je ne le crois pas. Mais il y a des traditions, telles que "russe _-in_ devient français _-ine_".


----------



## Paquita

itka said:


> Pour mémoire, en français, on écrivait :
> Khroutchev,


 
tu en oublies !!!!
on écrivait
Khrou*chtch*ev .....voir ici

en espagnol on écrit "Putin"


----------



## SwissPete

C'est tout à fait normal de "traduire" les noms propres qui viennent d'une langue utilisant un autre alphabet. Comment pourrions-nous les comprendre s'ils étaient dans leur alphabet d'origine ? 
Comment s'appelle M. Sarkozy en russe ?


----------



## yserien

J'ai lu, je ne sais pas oû, qu'en russe n'existe pas l'article,langue à huit declinaisons,même les noms des gens !!! Allez y vous reconnaître.


----------



## niko

Le fait est qu'il y a plusieurs transcriptions possibles pour les noms ou mots d'origine russe. A la base, le principe, comme on l'a dit, est de trouver une orthographe qui se rapproche le plus possible de la prononciation originale. Le problème du russe c'est l'accent, qui change enormément la prononciation des syllabes non accentuées ("o" devient presque "a", "a" presque "e", etc), sans compter les affaiblissements ("v" en fin de mot se prononce "f", certain "g" deviennnent "v"...), ce qui explique en général les différences de transcriptions rien que pour le français : gorbatchev, gorbatcheff, gorbatchov, etc.
Ensuite, effectivement, lorsqu'on pratique plusieurs langues, ça devient assez ennuyeux, (ou du moins, il y a de quoi être désorienté, puisque les règles de transcription changent d'un langue à une autre).
Il y a une norme internationale de translitteration pour le Russe qui consiste à remplacer un graphème cyrillique par un graphème latin (c'est différent de la transcription, et c'est sensé mettre tout le monde d'accord, mais ça n'est jamais utilisé !). Bref, il va falloir s'habituer à lire des orthographes différentes, à mon humble avis ça n'est pas près de changer 

@Yserien : certes, mais lorsqu'on utilise un nom russe en français, le cas que l'on transcrit est toujours le nominatif.
@SwissPete : Sarkozy en russe : Николас саркозы [Nikola*ss* Sarkozy]


----------



## Brioche

en français: Vladimir Vladimirovitch Poutine
en anglais: Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin
en hongrois: Vlagyimir Vlagyimirovics Putyin
en allemand: Wladimir Wladimirowitsch Putin

en français: Nikita Sergeïevitch Khrouchtchev
en russe: Никита Сергеевич Хрущёв
en anglais: Nikita Sergeyevich Khrushchev
en hongrois: Nyikita Szergejevics Hruscsov
en allemand: Nikita Sergejewitsch Chruschtschow

Très facile, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## zenitude

Nous en Italie, on l'écrit "Putin"... on le prononce "Poutine"


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Pour Sarkozy, la translittération en russe est en fait Николя Саркози - voir ici par exemple. Le S à la fin avait dû être rajouté par des journalistes mal informés sur la prononciation du français. 
Ceux qui lisent le russe verront même dans la biographie précitée que le nom du père de Sarkozy est transcrit différemment pour suivre la prononciation originelle en hongrois, bien sûr...

Plus sérieusement et pour en revenir à Poutine, la transcription est aussi phonétique que possible, dans les deux sens. Je suis sûre qu'il y a écrit "Putin" sur le passeport de l'intéressé. Il s'agit d'une translittération internationale qui obéit à une norme russe censée être universelle. Mais je ne pense pas qu'il se vexe si son nom est écrit différemment d'un pays à l'autre. En tout cas, un francophone qui lit "Putin" pense bien à ce qu'écrit Outsider... Ah, les enfants de Putin !

On transcrit toujours le nominatif, faute d'un vocatif. On emploie les noms de famille au féminin mais pas toujours, cela dépend du contexte (par exemple, en français, Madame Poutine est plus fréquent que Madame Poutina).
Dans l'autre sens, Sarko, lui, est indéclinable parce que son nom prénom se termine par une voyelle, sinon il faudrait le décliner (6 cas en fait)...

Il y a moult questions sur les translittérations dans le forum slave, souvent en anglais. La conclusion générale est que tous les systèmes sont des pis-aller... Mais on ne va pas demander au monde entier d'écrire en API, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## niko

Nanon said:


> Pour Sarkozy, la translittération en russe est en fait Николя Саркози



Exact, je suis allé un peu vite, en vérifiant sur mon passeport comment mon prénom avait été transcrit, c'est bien Николя et pas Николас, Mea Culpa 
Par contre, il faut se méfier, il y a translittération et transcription, au final, il y a peu de chance qu'une transcription puisse être considérée comme fausse, alors que la translittération est unique. 
Tout ça pour dire que je suis d'accord avec votre conclusion générale


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.  Je ne croyais pas que ma question ait mérité une avalanche de réponses.  De toute façon, je suis très content en lisant les faits que vous avez présentes.  Je ne savais pas celle de l'orthographe d'autres hommes politiques russes.  

Donc, je conclurais que si les caractères sont différents de celui du romain, la translittération dépendrait de la phonétique de la langue dont le nom est transcrit.  C'est vrai?


----------



## FrançoisXV

Exact, autre exemple: oussama ben laden en français, ossama bin laden en anglais.


----------

